#  Chat Ecke >   gewitter!! >

## lucy230279

hilfe, hier geht gerade die welt unter. der himmel ist gelb, eine abscheuliche farbe, es gewittert und hagelt...
*lucyleinangsthat*
kommt wer mich retten? :Sad: 
wie issn das wetter bei euch da drüben? und da unten? (rein vom atlas aus gesehn, ohne anspielungen)

----------


## Brava

Den ganzen Tag Regen,scheusslich Aber besser als Gewtter

----------


## mämchen

Lucy, wenn du mich auch nimmst, komm ich   und bring unseren Kaminofen und die langen Streichhölzer mit. Göga hat schon alles zum anzünden vorbereitet, wir machen uns ein schönes Feuerchen    und lassen das Wetter Wetter sein...      
Dann kann ich dir auch gleich die smileys direkt noch mal zeigen, oder hast du es gleich ausprobiert? 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute 
PS.: Wir hatten heut schon jedes Wetter außer Schnee und Gewitter, war heute morgen mit Hundi unterwegs und klitschnass, als ich heim kam, schien die Sonne!

----------


## lucy230279

hab ich noch net probiert. mach ich später, noch keine lust. auf dein angebot komme ich gern zurück. wie lange brauchst du, bis du da bist?

----------


## mämchen

ich setz mich auf den Regenbogen und rutsch rüber...

----------


## lucy230279

ich freu mich ganz dolle  :Smiley:  
übrigens, was sollte denn die frage, ob ich dich auch nehme, also sag mal!! *kopfschüttel*
bin superhappy :Grin:

----------


## mämchen

Ich war mir nicht so sicher, ob du nicht auf die starken Arme eines Prinzen auf einem edlen Schimmel hoffst...

----------


## Teetante

*...... oder auf die eines Schubsers.....   *

----------


## lucy230279

lucy mal laut brüllt: t e e t a n t e!!!
ich habe extra nix gesagt, weil ich ja hier nicht mehr flirten darf, schon gar nicht mit schubsi *schmoll* :mommy_cut: 
(ich machs trotzdem  :nana_2_cut:  ) 
bei ihm glaube ich zu wissen (oder ich hoffe das) dass er mich retten täte. hab gehofft, dass es auch andere leute tun und bin superglücklich,dass sich mämchen meiner erbarmt hat .dankeschön.. :Smiley:

----------


## mämchen

@Lucy: Gerne doch. Ich freu mich schon, wenn wir uns alle mal kennen lernen. 
Jetzt muß ich die letzten Handgriffe fürs Abendessen machen, nachher will ich zu ner Podiumsdiskussion mit unseren drei Bürgermeisterkandidaten, in knapp 2 Wo ist Wahl. Die einzige Kandidatin kenne ich überhaupt noch nicht, und es wird nur negativ über sie geredet. Da brauch ich unbedingt eine eigene Meinung! 
Vielleicht bis später, 
Ute

----------


## Zwickbua

Ich als Sandkastenbruder von Schubsi würde dich auch retten

----------


## lucy230279

vielen dank, zwicki, sonnenschein. ich weiß das zu schätzen..
nur aus dem grund weil du sandkastenbruder von schubsi bist?
uupps, ich sollte jetzt lieber meinen vorlauten mund halten, sorry. 
(@teetante: keinen kommentar!! wehe!! *lach*)

----------


## Zwickbua

Na ja aber du wirst mich auch noch besser kennen lernen und dann gehts auch ohne Schupsi.  GRINS

----------


## lucy230279

*rotwerd* lass das schubsi nicht lesen ,aber er tuts ja eh. allerdings bin ich weit weg, du wohnst in seiner nähe, die konsequenzen trägst du. wenn das für dich okay ist, dann freu ich mich schon aufs kennenlernen :Smiley:

----------


## Zwickbua

das geht schubsi garnix an wem ich was schreib er nur Sandkasten bruder und nicht mehr   gut gelegentlich gehen wir einen triken aber sonst.....

----------


## lucy230279

dann bin ich beruhigt  :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

er wird sich schon noch äusern wenn er wieder online ist lassen wir uns mal überraschen

----------


## lucy230279

eben das befürchte ich auch  :f_14waiting_blue_1:  
*grins*

----------


## Zwickbua

nur keine Angst den schupsi hab ich schon im Griff und wir verstehen uns so gut da gibts keine Probleme

----------


## Teetante

*Holla die Waldfee! Lucy, ist Schubsi nun wieder zu haben??   *

----------


## lucy230279

n e i n!!! *grins*
du solltest doch nix dazu sagen *lucysichmalganzschnellduckt*

----------


## Julchen

hallo lucy,
Gewitter? echt!! In Lippe schien heute Nachmittag die Sonne, ich habe mit meinem Mann einen sehr schönen Spaziergang gemacht. 
Wenn es noch mal so gewittert, schick ich dir meinen kuscheligen, großen starken Labrador Arthur, der hält dich schön warm und wenn es mit dem Gewitter zu dolle wird, bellt er ein tiefes Waff und das Gewitter kriegt es mit der Angst zu tun. 
Wenn morgen so schönes Wetter ist, schick ich dir aber auch gern ein paar Sonnenstrahlen rüber.
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Herbstwind

Hallo, hier ist kein Gewitter. Aber es regnet.

----------


## lucy230279

@julchen 
vielen dank für die angebote, labradore sind echt tolle hunde,schade dass ich für nen hund koa zeit hab und die sonnenstrahlen nehm ich gern in empfang.
vielen, vielen dank  :Grin:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na dann Schubsi mal alle Rechte an Zwick(er)  :Smiley:  abtritt
Sodele hab gerade erfahren das ich morgen Nacht nochmal arbeiten "darf" dafür Sonntag auch noch... Toll. 
Wollte morgen auf einen mir wichtigen Geburtstag, naja nichts ändert sich schneller als die Lage... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

neeeeeiiiiiiiin, könnt ihr euch dir rechte nicht teilen? biiiitttteeeeee!!!
*schnief*
lucy das schubsi nicht vor den kopf stoßen wollte *schäm*´
nicht böse sein..
tut mir leid wenn du arbeiten musst..
"nicht ist so beständig wie die veränderung!"

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja genau auf so´nen Spruch habich noch gewartet.. 
nein passt schon ich brauche die Stunden eh, sonst muss ich die irgendwann nachholen 
Gruß Schubser 
P.S. Du meinst geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

leidest du unter mir? *schnief* :embarrassed_cut:  oder über mir? uupps..  :ooops_cut:  
freude verdoppelt sich, wenn man(n) sie teilt *fg*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Achso das ist das Pessimisten Optimisten ding...
Beim einen ist das Glas halbleer beim anderen halbvoll... hicks...  
Achso zum Wetter bei uns war es den ganzen Tag, naja bescheiden wäre übertrieben, Saumässig trifft es schon eher. 
Dafür habe ich meine Familie und mich verwöhnt und einen 19 Zoll TFT Bildschirm gekauft, zur besonderen Freude meiner großen Tochter, die hat jetzt nämlich unseren alten 17 Zöller.... und eine externe Festplatte mit 400 GB Speicherplatz.... die werde ich noch ins Hausnetzwerk einbasteln.. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

?? egal,
hauptsache du behältst mindestens die hälfte der rechte  :Smiley:  
das gewitter ist vorbei und jetzt regnet es nur noch...

----------


## Zwickbua

hallo mein Bruder bist wieder da

----------


## Patientenschubser

Jawohl ich bin wieder hier, in meinem Revier.... nicht das mir hier einer wildert...  :Smiley:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

puuhh *sichdenschweißvonderstirnwischt*
glück gehabt  :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

der erwischt mich nicht beim wildern

----------


## lucy230279

wenn du es geschickt anstellst, was oder wen willste denn wildern? :Grin:

----------


## Zwickbua

Frag mal Schupsi auf was er aufpast und genau da geh ich dran

----------


## lucy230279

okay, schubsi, worauf passt du auf? *grins*
übrigens, um mal beim thema zu bleiben, während eines gewitters solltest du nicht rausgehen..

----------


## Zwickbua

Das gewitter ist bestimmt eh schon vorbei auserdem ist es grad zweitrangig :Grin:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Deswegen bei Gewitter immer unter die Decke und eine Tasse guten Tee dazu einen guten Film... was will *Mann* mehr....  :Smiley:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

eine frau an seiner seite und dazu ein schönes bier??

----------


## Patientenschubser

Kein Bier und Bob Marley: "No woman no ...." 
Nein so passt das schon.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

He Schupsi was sind das für Töne so kenn ich dich gar nicht 
ich weiß was dir fehlt ein schönes kaltes Schorle weiß sauer :Zwinker:

----------


## Patientenschubser

*huchmirstellensichsofortdienackenhaareauf* 
Nein keinen Alk, nein im Mom passt Tee ganz gut, naja ein bisschen Rum wäre nicht schlecht, aber es ist Fastenzeit...
Das kommt dann hinterher wieder.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

ok ich mach mit kein Alk in der Fastenzeit aber hinter her gehen wir mal wieder ganz gepflegt ein trinken

----------


## Patientenschubser

Worauf du dich verlassen kannst mal wieder eine ganze Nacht ins King oder so... oder eine Rheintour... mal hier rein mal da rein.... hicks... freu 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

wenn es dabei gewittert, außer in eurem hirn hinterher,dann okay, ansonsten raus mit euren trinkeinlagen aus meinem thema. ich bin antialkoholiker!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

wegen Thema wir trinken nur bei Gewitter oder wenn es Gewittern könnte oder es Gewittert hat. 
Was´n sonst...  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

oder das Gewitter komm spätestens hinter her

----------

